

A Generation Lost in the Bazaar - kindleFired
http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/2350000/2349257/p20-bikeshed.pdf?ip=76.168.76.215&id=2349257&acc=OPEN&key=4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E6F4142728D0D23A2%2E6D218144511F3437&CFID=414955953&CFTOKEN=45257377&__acm__=1393806295_61f2200c3a66fb613e8fe2976e4f5211

======
ahazred8ta
these work: [reddit thread]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/yirdc/a_generat...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/yirdc/a_generation_lost_in_the_bazaar/)
, [2012 article]
[http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2349257](http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2349257)

" _Quality happens only when someone is responsible for it._ \-- POUL-HENNING
KAMP -- Thirteen years ago, Eric Raymond's book The Cathedral and the Bazaar
(O'Reilly Media, 2001) redefined our vocabulary and all but promised an end to
the waterfall model ..."

------
jacalata
I get a 403 error

